# B Movie Creature feature Mask 'Its Alive!'



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

heya Peeps!

For a local event 'Bad Movie Night' I was asked to recreate the cheesy, low budget monster mask from the 50 year old shock film, 'Its Alive' that was filmed in our local area. Along with the movie, the event included games, prizes, and an actor as the creature for photo ops! Great fun! 
Here are some images on my website showing the work flow of the mask, beginning with computer aided design to figure our the size and shape of the pattern, to craft foam rough draft ( which as too small) and final rubber material mask (inflatable Mattress, epic!) Form was built up with craft foam and hot glue, in true low budget fashion!




























And for the fun of it, here is a cheesy video of the event as well. 













Save​


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love cheese!:jol:

This guy is perfectly cheesy and absolutely in keeping with the spirit of old style horror movies - well (badly) done!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks right out of a 50's movie


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Love those old movies, so bad, their good. Well maybe.


----------

